# Mr Nelson



## nxumalne (8 mo ago)

My wife and I have been married for ten (10) years. Before we got married we dated for two years after I broke up with my ex whom I had three children with. She had a child from her previous marriage who is now a drug addict. The problem is that she now hates me my kids because they are successful and my step son is a drug user. I tried to assist on many occasions to put him to rehab but could not due to his unwillingness to be admitted there. She now hides food for my kids and provides only for his son when I am at work. So I decided to provide pocket money for my kids so they can sustain themselves when I am not at home. 

The problem is that she fights me when I confront her with these issues and she even opened a protection order against myself and my older son. I also found out after six years of marriage that she was suffering from depression when she fitted and was admitted to hospital. I tried for us to get marriage counselling but she refuses to attend to these sessions want to get a divorce but due to us married in community of property, I am afraid that my kids can loose their home since as they are still scholars and the law always favors the other gender. I also tried to raise the issue with my and her family but the all scared of her as she had became another version of a person I married. Please give advice of what to do as I do not want jeopardize the future of my children.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

If you have evidence that she is withholding food from the kids in favor of an addict who is a potential danger to those kids, I doubt a court would award custody to her. 

If she has an order of protection against you, you either need to get it dissolved or honor it. If you violate the order you will bring more trouble on yourself & then that will be used against you regarding custody.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I see a lot of "W's"

Withholding food for your 3 children
Withdrawing her love for you.
Wanting a divorce, on her terms. How else, can you explain her behavior.
Wallowing in depression, over how her life and her sons life has ended up.

See a legal professional in South Africa, to see what your 'rights' are.
Do not assume, or guess.
Find the true facts from a lawyer.

You must rid yourself of her, sooner or later.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Drug abuse in the world is ongoing and is destroying families, even whole nations.


----------



## nxumalne (8 mo ago)

SunCMars said:


> I see a lot of "W's"
> 
> Withholding food for your 3 children
> Withdrawing her love for you.
> ...


Thanks for the advise... I will get myself a lawyer to remedy the situation


----------

